# Repair question for Chevy Trailblazer



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys I was throwing this out to see if anyone has any info about this. A few days ago my Trailblazer started having issues. Starts and runs fine but as soon as the engine warms up, if you turn it off it wont start but then after it sits in cold temperatures for several hours it starts just fine ! I took it in and they replace an electrical sensor that they said controls several systems in Trailblazer. however the problem wasn't fixed. They say there is nothing that can be done and now the computer has to be reprogramed and ONLY the dealership is able to do this. The soonest dealer can get me in is Monday. what I am trying to find out is does this sound legit and also any guesses as to cost ?? any info is appreciated.:!:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Year?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Year is 2005


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like it could be an ignition switch problem we had with ours a few years ago.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Loke
My first thought was ignition switch also but they said no its computer. I just wasn't sure if it was just a "Story" or if what the said might be the case. I just don't know if it is something that is going to cost me $1000!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Seems odd that a very simple ignition switch would be temperamental with different situations, I can see them being totally sporadic, but seems odd how it could operate according to the temp. I don't have any specific experience with this very issue on this very model, but in general it sounds like something more related to a module, PCM, etc. I would definitely get a second opinion. Just go to a second place asking for a second opinion, they tend to be much more honest and forthcoming in this situation.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

What do you mean by won't start?
Does the engine turn over? Or do you get no reaction by turning the key


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Newer vehicles = Trip to the dealership = Problem usually solved the first time. I don't bother with small shops anymore. I don't think most of them can keep up with the technology vehicles have now. You end up paying no matter what, and it sucks either way. If the dealership can't figure it out it's likely not many others will either. The other plus with a dealership is it's one stop shopping, they fix the problem and reprogram the computer.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Newer vehicles = Trip to the dealership = Problem usually solved the first time. I don't bother with small shops anymore. I don't think most of them can keep up with the technology vehicles have now. You end up paying no matter what, and it sucks either way. If the dealership can't figure it out it's likely not many others will either. The other plus with a dealership is it's one stop shopping, they fix the problem and reprogram the computer.


There are a lot of scabs out there that just want to throw parts at it to see if it will fix them.... don't kid your self the dealer guys do it a lot to. in my shop mistakes cost. You just try and not make any, test then retest. very rare in theses days to replace a PCM... most computers are replaced due to poor testing.

just wondering what part they replaced? did they get it to act up on them or just guess with what you told them??? I would be asking some hard questions if you paid money and still have the same issue.

There are others out there that have pass through capabilities on programing. I have a great working relationship with my local dealers for programing. kind of they scratch my back and I scratch theirs.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

First thing in the morning it starts fine and it runs with no problems, but after I drive for 30-45 min if I turn the car off it will not start. If it sits in the cold for several hours it starts fine again......

So heres the newest. As I said before the first place I took it, They replaced the module because they said that they have seen that happen before, it started after sitting outside for the night but when they let a heater blow on it for a while it wouldn't start again. So the problem still persisted. I was told that they bypassed the computer and it would start no problem so they decided that it was either replacing the computer or reprograming it and they said ONLY the dealership can reprogram. So I went to dealership and explained the whole thing what was replaced and what other place thought problem was, they said they couldn't check it over weekend but would do it MONDAY !! Guess what today is ? So Riverton Chevy called me about 12pm said they checked everything and found and fixed problem. I went down there they said that problem was ignition switch and they replaced it and advised I get a new battery because it was putting out low volts..... I advised that they (Chevy Riverton) had put in a new Battery 8 months ago and I didn't see how it could be battery they assured me beside battery everything was fine. I went out and it started fine got home parked it then thought for a minute and tried to start it AND THE SAME @#$* thing happened and it wouldn't start ARRGGGGG !!!!!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My solution would be the following: 

Just make sure that you disclose that it has some starting issues when warm...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

When the dealership can't figure it out that is a bad sign.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

guner said:


> I went out and it started fine got home parked it then thought for a minute and tried to start it AND THE SAME @#$* thing happened and it wouldn't start ARRGGGGG !!!!!!


I feel your pain. I have nothing to add but I'm going to follow this thread because I've had the similar situation happen to me.

I wish auto mechanics would troubleshoot on their own dollar. If they replace a part and it doesn't fix it them they shouldn't charge me for it. If and when they finally find the defective component then they can charge for it. I had a mechanic replace almost everything on my truck but the gas cap until he finally found the problem. He charged me for every "stab at the problem" he tried along the way.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL Some starting issues ??? like have to park it from June-Sept

I have mixed feelings because the wife said "Maybe we should just get you a Truck"
:shock:

But I don't know if I want a car payment again !!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If you got the "Maybe we should just get you a truck" that is FANTASTIC just get a truck that won't cost you enough for payments when you flip the Blazer. 

I once had an Audi A4 and it rode smooth and was a fine machine until one day it would not start. I took it to the dealership and they charged me 3k for a new fuel pump. It ran off the parking lot and died. I paid to have it towed back to the dealership and they said that it was the injectors. 3k later they had me pick it up. Drove to work and the thing would not start again. 

Brought it to the dealership and the technician told me that he honestly did not know what the problem was and that it would just be easiest to replace the engine. Needless to say I had that car towed out of the dealership. A good friend of mine has had a German guy who buys up all of his German used cars and he gave me the guys number. Sure enough this guy invited me to his house and pulled out the strangest VW tool set I had ever seen in my life. He drained my gas tank and tore apart the engine in about 20 minutes with me along side. The VW tool some how jumped the timing on the engine and saved me from getting a new engine. He then filled my gas tank with 5 containers of Automatic Transmission Fluid and told me to take him to go get a burger. At the burger shop he asked me for $100.00 I ended up withdrawing $500.00 and drove the car for another 3 months to check for bugs... Nothing ever happened and I sold the car in order to payoff all the repairs that the dealership attempted to do. 

I wish I still had Wagners number that guy literally fixed what all shops said would have been a $6k job in 20 minutes for $500.00 and a hamburger. To bad he only worked on German cars too... That guy literally made hundreds of thousands of dollars flipping broken down German cars audi's, mercedes, VW's and BMW's that had engine problems. 

Sorry to hijack the post but I know lots of people who can afford brand new trucks but when it comes to shopping they are looking for trucks from 1996-2000 and they are looking for specific makes and models. After working at a dealership for 3 years I have sold multiple trucks to a guy who buys them brand new and bangs them with a hammer before leaving the lot saying "now I don't have to worry about making the first dent" seems like the logical thing to do with a 55k GMC Sierra.... :jaw:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would be very upset if I were you. They are clearly just guessing and I don't buy the dealership only crap and this is just why. For them to say that it is fixed and fails right away...clearly no clue despite their latest and greatest technology....and they are guessing just teh same way a shade tree mechanic would be doing, but charging 5x more, same result except much less money in the wallet. Where are all of those Chevy lovers? I am a life long fan of another make and never had any such an issue and I keep them until they are about 200,000 miles. Just sayin'


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I highly doubt they got it to act up... That's how dealers fix a lot of cars, by scenario.. Common issues and common fixes. The lets throw parts at it. Your trailblazer would be a tough one to diagnose.. Once you can get it to fail in the shop than you can figure it out.

Does the security light flash at you when not restarting? Need to find out if you have communication with the BCM, PCM, when in no start mode. It could be as simple ad a relay or fuel issues or a hardware problem. Are there any PCM codes? BCM codes?

But to say it's just Chevy is retarded..

I am a Chevy lover... ALL MAKES have problems... To day my shop was full of Fords and Dodges... More money is made off the Ford 6.0 than any other truck. My engine rebuilder says rebuilds more 5.9 cummins than any other diesel. 

Which module did they replace? There are a lot of them...

P.S. I have had issues with power supply problems from the fuse block to the PCM. On that model.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

longbow said:


> I feel your pain. I have nothing to add but I'm going to follow this thread because I've had the similar situation happen to me.
> 
> I wish auto mechanics would troubleshoot on their own dollar. If they replace a part and it doesn't fix it them they shouldn't charge me for it. If and when they finally find the defective component then they can charge for it. I had a mechanic replace almost everything on my truck but the gas cap until he finally found the problem. He charged me for every "stab at the problem" he tried along the way.


There are those of us out there that do!

I had a Jeep once... If you stalled it, it would not restart. All you got was a crank. If you waited for 10 min. It would start. It never failed to not start if you turned it off by the key. Once it stalled it would loose the 8volt supply to cam and crank sensors. I tested every thing I could.. Even tore apart the WHOLE wiring harness looking for some kind of voltage bleed. Nothing... Came to the conclusion that it was the PCM. Replaced it and yup.... No fix.... Ya I ate that one.. $500 bucks out of my pocket. Sure can't charge a guy for something that didn't work. Lots of shops can but I can't..interesting I did repair the jeep.. I cut the voltage supply wire from the PCM and wired in my own voltage divider and you could stall it all day long with no problem... Still never figured out why it did what it did. But he was happy and I was relived it was gone from my shop bay. The guy is still a great costumer.

I run a third generation auto shop... Can't stay in business for 60 years and not take care of those that come through the door they right way.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> There are those of us out there that do!
> 
> I had a Jeep once... If you stalled it, it would not restart. All you got was a crank. If you waited for 10 min. It would start. It never failed to not start if you turned it off by the key. Once it stalled it would loose the 8volt supply to cam and crank sensors. I tested every thing I could.. Even tore apart the WHOLE wiring harness looking for some kind of voltage bleed. Nothing... Came to the conclusion that it was the PCM. Replaced it and yup.... No fix.... Ya I ate that one.. $500 bucks out of my pocket. Sure can't charge a guy for something that didn't work. Lots of shops can but I can't..interesting I did repair the jeep.. I cut the voltage supply wire from the PCM and wired in my own voltage divider and you could stall it all day long with no problem... Still never figured out why it did what it did. But he was happy and I was relived it was gone from my shop bay. The guy is still a great costumer.
> 
> I run a third generation auto shop... Can't stay in business for 60 years and not take care of those that come through the door they right way.


So you got me thinking Stuckduck. I kinda feel bad. I'm in maintenance and there's times when I replace parts just to see if they're bad. But I'm playing with "the company's money", not some customer's cash. Same thing but I'm burning someone elses money either way. If I had to pay for the "test parts" I've replaced just to find the root of the cause, I might be broke. Still......


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Guner, when it doesn't start, is it not even cranking over? Or does it crank over but won't fire up?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Once in a dealership far far away (And yet so close by)................. the saga continues

My wife took the Trailblazer to dealership Wed at 8am I called and left messages (5) and never heard back I finally spoke to a manager at 3pm she advised that they had been waiting for me to call and authorize them to perform diagnostics (apparently it was parked there all day with nothing being done). Angrily I told her why else would my wife brought the vehicle in at 8am (when she advised them to do what they needed, to get it running) she apologized and said there must have been a mix up. I told her exactly what I thought of the situation, she agreed to give me a rental (2015 Silverado) and said when I came in to get it they should be able to tell me what was wrong. I picked it up at 7pm and they advised me that the problem was a fuse box under the hood and they had to order it in from Texas so it probably wouldn't be here until next week. So at least I get to drive the Silverado until then. It had 127 miles when I picked it up and believe me when I say I plan on putting a few :shock: miles on it before they get it back !!! They told me I had no limits but to return it with no damage and a full tank 

So I had the electrical module replaced, a new ignition, The computer reprogrammed, A new battery and now the Fuse box do we have any bets on the next thing I am told needs to be replaced ? Oh and I was also told that there was a factory recall to replace the power window mechanism because of possible electrical fire issue that has occurred resulting in total loss of vehicle due to extent of possible damage........ all I can say at this point is "Burn baby burn!!!" and then they can park a new Silverado in my driveway as replacement.


----------

